

The dawn of a new Cloudera - qhoxie
http://blogs.the451group.com/opensource/2008/10/15/the-dawn-of-a-new-cloudera/

======
sachinag
Congrats to my old friend Mike Olson - Hadoop is a beast and anything that
makes it easier for startups to scale is good. The stuff Cloudera will do will
surely seep into the project as a whole.

